# 721 Out of Production



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

My DISH Rep told me that DISH has stopped producing the 721 in anticipation of the 522 and 921 releases.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

That seems a jump in logic, in that a 522 (even with the dual tuner and output) is a simple PVR solution compared to the 721 SW and the 921 with its $999 price is tooo much in price (leaving a hole if the 721 was removed). But who knows these days???


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Is the 522 based on the same Open-TV platform that the 50x series is based on?


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

how many manufacturing lines do they have? If just one line then more realistic situation is that they have built up stock of 721 and are going to switch the line to production of newer models for a little while and then after demand has been met and stock built up, they will plan production runs based on need.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I believe that the 522 is being done by the 721 team. 

From what I know the 721 is NOT out of production, but with the 522 coming out it would not surprise me to see it stopped soon.

Software upgrades on the 721 will continue in full force, and I KNOW there are some neat things coming down the road for the 721.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Jacob said:

I think they should make a 722 with two tv outputs. That was one big mistake with the 721 that they had made. 

I just looked at the back of my 721 and there are TWO sets of audo and video outputs. The second one is labeled VCR or AUX. There is only one S-VHS output tho. Is this what you meant was lacking, the second S_VHS?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Doug E said:


> Jacob said:
> 
> I think they should make a 722 with two tv outputs. That was one big mistake with the 721 that they had made.
> 
> I just looked at the back of my 721 and there are TWO sets of audo and video outputs. The second one is labeled VCR or AUX. There is only one S-VHS output tho. Is this what you meant was lacking, the second S_VHS?


Jabob means a seperate output per tuner. Those outputs on the back of the 721 all output the same signal.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Did all new posts between 6 AM and 3 PM EST today get deleted?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

yes


----------

